# Halloween food/decor magazines...



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I do the same thing. I covet my halloween magazines. Lol. I have Martha Stewart's from several years ago. I love to look through them and daydream.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I keep all of mine as well in a file cabinet so I can pull them out for inspiration throughout the year.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad I'm not alone, lol!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My wife has some from the past few years on the bakers rack.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Got a LOAD of them, I too pull them out through the year and go to my happy place; you are among weird company Byondbzr.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I do keep a number of them. Plus when catalogs like Grandinroad do their halloween issue I keep that stuff too. Sometimes I will only rip out sections I'm interested but....yeah, you have company.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I started buying , and keeping ( collecting ) lol them in 2009, so I dont have many but i do collect them now. They are very fun to look through all year to be honest. I also bought some of the Halloween treat books on Amazon. I like those a lot. More I think about it I think I might order some of the older Martha Stewart ones I see them on ebay a lot, Would like to get some of them. But no you are not alone a few of us collect them lol =)


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

For Halloween food ideas, I think _Woman's Day_ is about the best. I have the October issues of many women's mags - _Good Housekeeping, BH&G, Family Circle_... even _McCall's_, dating back to the 1970's.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes I collect them. Best bathroom reading material


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Nope not wierd. I keep all my favorite Halloween magazines and I keep them pretty near new looking. I even have a binder with sheet protectors with Halloween articles in them in case some regular magazine had an article that I liked. But if it has Halloween on the cover and a decent section of Halloween, I keep it. I even have a special cabinet for just those magazines and the other Halloween books I collect. And I reread the ALL the time!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love looking at them, but I haven't bought any in the last couple of years because its seems to be the same ideas over and over. Instead, I use pinterest and save documents in my computer for things I dont want to lose. Nope....not alone.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Need to get on this.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Yup I have several too that I keep just to read again and use idea's from them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to. I have to admit, since I found Pinterest, I have lost the magazine compulsion... but just about twenty minutes ago, I was thinking if I ever lost my Pinterest account I would lose all that wonderful Halloween vision. You always have the magazines.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

I collect the small size Halloween cookbooks at the grocery check out stand like Pillsbury &, Taste of Home.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Me too. Some mags I keep whole thing others I just pull out the stuff I want to keep. It's nice to be here where we are all weirdos. I love everyone of you! It's nice to belong.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't collect them, but wish they had more literature geared towards props and decor!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I collect some and my daughter NOWHINING will keep, look, or tear them out and save them.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Cloak_Dagger, I would like to see that too. The mags are geared usually toward more party friendly themes, from cute to elegant. Lots of foods and crafts, and relatively easy to recreate ideas. Generally, there isn't much about the "scary" or prop making side of Halloween. It would be cool if they could blend both sides a bit more.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I sometimes buy them. Usually the one I specifically look for is the Food Network Magazine for Halloween. I'm a confirmed foodie.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Martha Stewart's and the Halloween editions of Make Magazine are great


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Did they ever do more than one Halloween Make issue? I have one and was really impressed.

Hoping Martha gets her crap together and gives us some new stuff this year.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I collect them too. I don't buy Martha Stewart's anymore, though. It's the same stuff every year. I'm with GobbyGruesome, I hope she gives us some new stuff this year.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Did they ever do more than one Halloween Make issue? I have one and was really impressed.
> 
> I think Make magazine did Halloween editions of their magazine in the 90s last one I think was 2007 I still have mine they are mainly online really great prop ideas on their site
> 
> http://makezine.com/search/?q=halloween


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe I was in a Barnes & Noble The other day and saw a quilting magazine that featured pumpkins and some halloween creatures on it. That's the first magazine I've seen that's holiday related. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! I will have to check out Barnes and Noble and see! I love seeing the magazines on the shelves!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I stopped in B&N today, mine had nothing except for the Phylis Hoffman Celebrate - late summer edition. Had some pretty fall decor ideas and pumpkin recipes. Looks like a lot of publishers have a combined july/august edition this year, so might not see a lot of fall/halloween until august :/


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I love looking at them, but I haven't bought any in the last couple of years because its seems to be the same ideas over and over. Instead, I use pinterest and save documents in my computer for things I dont want to lose. Nope....not alone.



Ditto, what she said!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some halloween themed magazines I saw recently. The Quilting one mentioned above I saw in Barnes and Noble and also in Hobby Lobby yesterday. The Stampers Sampler had some nice halloween projects, saw it today at JoAnn Fabrics. I don't really get into this craft but liked the ideas enough that I may pick this issue up.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Autumn Cottage and the Halloween Cross stitch magazines are in at my B&N in Pittsburgh!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes! I will have to look!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Saw this one today- not sure if it's been mentioned...










I'm in Canada though so not sure what kind of distribution it has.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Saw these guys at Giant Eagle a few weeks ago
Why can't I delete those crooked pics!? Grr


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw several out yesterday at Wal-Mart. I wanted to snap them all up and buy them, but, y'know... Broke.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

This ones at target.5.99


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope that's not weird at all! I've been collecting them since 2006. I always look forward to the new edition every year!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

This years copy of Halloween just cross stitch is great if you like counted cross stitch...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The wife grabbed this at the register in Target.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes I keep mine, I have a pile of them near my bookcase


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I need to get these! I am super excited!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Found mention of a halloween magazine in this article, hoping we might get some new material!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/b...ssure-stewart-shifts-companys-focus.html?_r=0


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I totally do! I love my Halloween magazines and I have been collecting them for years. You just never know when you will get a great idea from one of them. I am a huge fan of Martha Stewart, but the last couple of years her magazines have just been the same old things she has posted in years past, arranged differently....but I still buy them....sucker that I am.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to keep them, but then I ran out of space. So now I just cut out the pages that have ideas I like and put them in a large orange 3-ring-binder. I have it divided into sections: costumes, food, decorations, etc. It's my favorite book on my bookshelf.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I picked up" Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats "the other day pretty cool.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Got this yesterday...










I just saw it and snatched it up without looking. This is usually a very good magazine, but this year, I don't like it. It had a couple of cool wreath ideas, but nothing else. There was a circus theme that didn't look Halloween at all done in light blue and orange. A CSI party that wasn't very good either, but it did have some good inspirational ideas, so I can't say I didn't get anything out of it, but very disappointing overall. I think the writers for this special edition need to get on this forum for some inspiration! I think they're running out of ideas....


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Got these two yesterday during a day of shopping


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I got the Taste of Home Halloween one for this year, I really love it! Awesome drink ideas and some great recipe ideas. It was $9.99 at the grocery store.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the Better Homes and Gardens issue as well and I have to agree with Sublime...it's really lacking. Usually, or at least for the last 2-3 years, BH&G has been one of the best Halloween magazines but this year there is not one, and I do mean not even ONE, page that I would tear out to put in my Halloween binder. Cover-to-cover there was not one inspiring pic, one recipe, one tip that I would save. Supremely disappointing. Another disappointment this year is Phylis Hoffman's Celebrate Halloween. Same deal. Not one thing I would ever refer back to, and THAT magazine was $10. I feel ripped off on that one. If Martha's issue is all recycled ideas then I'm declaring this year's Halloween magazines a complete strike out. I will NOT be buying any Halloween magazines from this point on without flipping through them first.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

WHAT?? Phyllis Hoffman isn't even good this year? Oh now that's a shame. That's the only other magazine I usually buy. I haven't seen that one out yet. What a bummer.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

*magazines*

Saw these at Walmart!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HHMM... I really liked the Better Homes and Gardens mag this year. Maybe I'm easily impressed (it was my first Halloween mag for the season after all)  ... or that I enjoyed not having to see page after page of advertisments. I did get a few ideas to boot (loved the snake doormat)... so, I enjoyed looking though it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While in CVS this a.m. saw this Martha Stewart Special edition Halloween magazine. 9.95 US/10.95 CAN. Didn't pick up but will probably go back this weekend and get it. Looked interesting although I couldn't tell you if this is mostly new or mostly recycled. 











Either an old photo of her (most likely, hands look pretty youthful) or tons of airbrushing or a lot of plastic surgery! Kind of wish she would have the magazine use photos of her at her current age. You know we are all getting older and halloween is for all ages!


OMG I just flipped back thru some of the old posts here and read the article BooBird linked to in #42 and she actually posed for this fairy godmartha cover....!!!! Great makeup artist and maybe some airbrushing (I watch her on her MS Cooking and Baking shows on PBS where she looks more like her age, although still great looking for 71). Thanks BooBird, interesting article.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While in CVS this a.m. saw this Martha Stewart Special edition Halloween magazine. 9.99 US/10.95 CAN. Didn't pick up but will probably go back this weekend and get it. Looked interesting although I couldn't tell you if this is mostly new or mostly recycled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the MSL upload! my cvs didn't have it today, going to check the nicer one this weekend, lol.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Had a question for those that collect MSL and her halloween editions...what do you think the best year/issue was? Personally, the 2009 special edition seems the most original.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I only have a few and they are packed away. My favorite project she did was a giant spooky tree. Had to have been one of her largest projects. I saw them make it on her show at the time and nearly 100% positive that I bought the magazine for the instructions. I have a number of favorite projects she did over the years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Picked up the MS magazine tonight at a grocery store. Haven't sat down to read it yet, but did get the opportunity to look through it more thoroughly. I think it's pretty good. Glad I got it. The regular food treats look good, I like some the spooky food ideas like the infested section. The cauldron on treats photographed nicely. She has instructions on making a snake wreath (doesn't have a vibrating rattle box like her GR prop from a few years ago did but nice she thought to include it for inspiration all the same), a wasp's nest, and a mousetrap scene.

There's a section on glowing party ideas...read GID. The costume ideas are pretty nice, Rapunsel looked good, the elf kids were cute. I liked the zombie alert pumpkins, cute. Also liked her lit graveyard tombstones. Wish I had a dark enough area to use these in. Some cute animal costumes, like the dog with the bat wingss, if you go that route. Makeup looked good, and you have to check out the Snake Charmer. I've never seen lip appliques like that. Very cool. 

I'd recommend looking for it in your store and checking it out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Ghost of Spookie! Thanks for the heads up on this. Nice to hear she's doing some new stuff this year!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Will have to get a copy if its alot of new stuff this year. She def has had eyelid surgery baby! But hey, who cares. She still looks like herself just more "refreshed".


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I was a little disappointed with MS's Halloween issue. And _Family Circle_ was also a major let down. They painted some pumpkins with stripes and polka dots and featured them as if it was the most brilliant decorating idea ever. Haven't seen _Real Simple_ yet.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, if you have last years SPECIAL EDITION issue of Martha Stewart, its not worth the purchase. I bought it for $10 bucks and it was mostly a rehash like last years special edition. There is 3 or 4 new things and that's it.

Keep in mind its not the actual October edition of MSL, its a special edition magazine/book type of thing.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Really? More repeats? 

Has anyone seen it in Canada yet?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

boobird said:


> Had a question for those that collect MSL and her halloween editions...what do you think the best year/issue was? Personally, the 2009 special edition seems the most original.


This is the one that has always been my favorite. It's from 2004. I learned to make my first tombstones from this one.










And this is my absolute favorite magazine cover of all time, of any magazine ever. It reminds me of trick or treating right as it's getting dark. I love it. It's from 1996.

[









You have to keep in mind that it's possible the stuff in them might look redone, but back then it was all new. I have been collecting Halloween magazines long enough to know that ALL of the other magazines ripped off Martha Stewart in some way. She was making Halloween decorating a big deal back when other magazines were still just showing orange and black cupcakes. I do wish she could make some now that were completely original but that would be extremely hard for anyone. I didn't buy her Halloween edition in 2012 or 2011, but I did buy this years because it had enough new ideas for me. 
As you can tell, I'm a pretty big Martha Stewart fan as far as Halloween is concerned. She got me through Halloween back in the early years, with young children as a VERY young mother. Even that Halloween spooky sounds CD she put out reminds me of trick or treating with my kids.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I paged through this year's MSL Halloween edition but did not buy it as it still had a lot of rehashed ideas from previous years. I did pick up the new Matthew Mead Halloween and Celebrate Halloween magazines a couple weeks ago and really like them both. I saw quite a few things I definitely want to try this year food-wise and decor-wise so check those out if you get a chance. Bought them at Target in the books section.


----------

